# knocking sound in rear brake. help!



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

car is stock mk4 1.8t . recently heard a single knocking every time I brake hard from rear driverside. wondering if anyone has come across this problem n possible causes. everything seems to be working except that sound. installed pbr brake pads last year and didnt get the anti rattle clips so might not be exact fit. would that be the cause of it . on the second thought i didnt think it would b this loud thanks in advance


----------



## vwcrackerjack (May 15, 2011)

In my cabby I just was hearing that. I have drum rear brakes so idk about yours but about a week after hearing it my rear bearing disintegrated and my back wheel came off with the drum. Wouldn't hurt to pull the wheel off and take axle nut off and see that's if u have drum brakes idk about discs.


----------



## sp1012 (Feb 6, 2010)

vwcrackerjack said:


> In my cabby I just was hearing that. I have drum rear brakes so idk about yours but about a week after hearing it my rear bearing disintegrated and my back wheel came off with the drum. Wouldn't hurt to pull the wheel off and take axle nut off and see that's if u have drum brakes idk about discs.


i ve disk.. m thinkin its not brakes. still going to take it off n check it today. while i was testing . seems like something related to suspension all i can check if any of the parts have any play. its not that bad for now


----------

